# Deer Manor July 2012



## KingLewis92 (Jul 22, 2012)

Respect to SK For Taking Me Along On This Explore, The Place Is Amazing...
No Location Or History On This One, Just Picture; Enjoy







































































































































































​


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunning pictures mate, absolutely stunning. Loved the spireled chimneys, thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeh the brickwork on those chimneys is pretty amazing. Nice one.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 22, 2012)

Good shots,looks wel worth seeing this place.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, that is a serious scaffolding cover!!!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 22, 2012)

*Wow! what a place! Nice to see that someones looking after the place, that scaffolding must have cost a fair bit!!*


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a serious restoration job taking place,love them Tudor chimneys,thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely photos, what a grand old place! 
That looks so odd up on the roof, but under a roof! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jul 22, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Lovely photos, what a grand old place!
> That looks so odd up on the roof, but under a roof!
> Cheers for sharing!



It was amazing to be able to see it all like that
Its the first time i've ever sat on top of a chimney anyways


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful building with some cracking fireplaces,stunning photos thanks.


----------



## bigtip (Jul 22, 2012)

*Nice*

Some great pictures there mate looks like really nice building thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 22, 2012)

That scaffolding is some piece of work on its own!

Nicely done fellas, very nicely done........


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

looks an interesting visit...unusual ceiling lampshade, very skilled brickies on the job...makes a bloody change


----------



## alex76 (Jul 23, 2012)

nice shots bud looks a good explore this one


----------

